# Bassdaddy strikes again!!!!!



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Son them some nice fesh


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow! Those are some beasts!! Good job man.


----------



## Snookdaddy01 (Jan 23, 2010)

thank you


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Pair of beauties right there. Well done.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Upon closer inspection, I'll say nice shirt as well!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks like you don't need a boat!


----------



## Snookdaddy01 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a flats boat...20' Lake and Bay Back country...that lowe boat...a 14' wilderness systems yak that ive rigged for fishing and the 74 Ghee that im trying to stay away from fishing long enuff to resto....lol.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes sir, those are some pigs! Nice catch.

Go noles!


----------

